# NEEAA Meeting/Car Show!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Event Pictures and Video! 

http://www.ecedra.com/2010evcarshowevent.html



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> *New England EV Event*
> Sponsored by *NEEAA* & *ECEDRA*
> 770 Newfield Street
> Middletown, CT. 06457
> ...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you for posting that. I live in Central Ohio and we do not have shows like that here. I cannot get to those shows because of how far away they are, but it is nice to see the pics and videos of them.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you!

ECEDRA will book larger car show events along the east coast of USA as the EV world grows. In 2011 after our race season, we will hold an EV Car Show at the Hartford, CT Expo Center, sometime next year in November.
You are all welcome, we will try to hold events closer to Ohio as we grow. Have you seen our racing schedule? 



Jason Lattimer said:


> Thank you for posting that. I live in Central Ohio and we do not have shows like that here. I cannot get to those shows because of how far away they are, but it is nice to see the pics and videos of them.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Thank you!
> 
> ECEDRA will book larger car show events along the east coast of USA as the EV world grows. In 2011 after our race season, we will hold an EV Car Show at the Hartford, CT Expo Center, sometime next year in November.
> You are all welcome, we will try to hold events closer to Ohio as we grow. Have you seen our racing schedule?


Yes, I would love to be able to make it to one of your events. I look forward to it in the future.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree United we should stand. 



Jason Lattimer said:


> Yes, I would love to be able to make it to one of your events. I look forward to it in the future.


----------

